# 报报看



## Hakkar

Hello everyone and thanks for reading my post.

I am a new learner of mandarin and I am stumbling upon this expression many times. Usually the complete expression is
新闻报报看.​I know character repetition of verbs means an attempt or an attenuated meaning, but in my opinion it doesn't seem like it in this case. Can you please help? And also, why is the kan verb not repeated but only the first one? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## ovaltine888

It sounds like the name of a TV or radio program in which news is broadcast(播报）.

It doesn't really make much sense if you take it as an expression in conversation. You should regard it as a title name or a slogan.


----------



## SimonTsai

'聽聽看', '嘗嘗看', '說說看', '用用看', '穿穿看', '轉轉看', '算算看' and the like, all mean the same thing, an attempt or a try. In your case it is to try reporting news.


----------



## Hakkar

SimonTsai, thank you for your reply. I have another question. Why is only the first verb repeated and not also the second one?


----------



## Skatinginbc

Hakkar said:


> I know character repetition of verbs means an attempt or an attenuated meaning



中文維基百科:《新闻报报看》（英語：Evening Edition）是马来西亚Astro制作的新闻资讯直播节目，此節目綜合每天各大報章的新聞*，*以*轻松*谈说的方式报道新聞。

報報看 is a word play, with double meanings:
(1) 報verb報verb看
《新聞報報看》is obviously not in a typical news-reporting format but instead in an "attenuated" version--thinner (more "精簡" as advertised in their promotional videos like this one) and less somber (more "輕鬆"). 
(2) 報noun報noun看
天天看 = 一天又一天地看, 每天都看
報報看 = 一報又一報地看, 每報都看 ==> The news program "綜合每天各大報章的新聞", which is as good as 報報看 (每報都看).


----------



## T.D

Hakkar said:


> Why is only the first verb repeated and not also the second one?


verb x 2 + 看 generally means 'to try doing something and see what happens. The "看" here is more like a suffix (suggesting the previously mentioned action is an attempt), not a verb with actual meaning.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> (2) 報noun報noun看
> 報報看 = 一報又一報地看, 每報都看 ==> The news program "綜合每天各大報章的新聞", which is as good as 報報看 (每報都看).


I think it was named according to this meaning.
Similar structure:
事事关心 cares about everything
件件都去做 to do every item
个个都要学 everybody has to learn
人人都会 everyone knows
天天看 watch everyday


----------



## Hakkar

SimonTsai said:


> '聽聽看', '嘗嘗看', '說說看', '用用看', '穿穿看', '轉轉看', '算算看' and the like, all mean the same thing, an attempt or a try. In your case it is to try reporting news.


I have a question about your examples. What does exactly kan mean there? For example in 說說看, trying to speak and watch? If it is so, why is kan not repeated? Can you please explain?


----------



## T.D

Hakkar said:


> I have a question about your examples. What does exactly kan mean there? For example in 說說看, trying to speak and watch? If it is so, why is kan not repeated? Can you please explain?


see #6


----------



## SuperXW

Hakkar said:


> I have a question about your examples. What does exactly kan mean there? For example in 說說看, trying to speak and watch? If it is so, why is kan not repeated? Can you please explain?


看 in that structure implies “wait and *see* what will happen”.


----------



## SimonTsai

'看' is not repeated there because it is not the main idea. If it is, then you may repeat it. '聽聽看' and '聽看看' both are possible.

如果真的下定決心要養狗，可以聽看看我怎麼說。 (寵物 Fantasy)
先當一個好的傾聽者，聽看看對方在講什麼。 (禾福田)


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> '聽聽看' and '聽看看' both are possible.
> 
> 先當一個好的傾聽者，聽看看對方在講什麼。 (禾福田)


But 听看看 does not work in Mainland China...


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> But 听看看 does not work in Mainland China...


It's understandable but extremely Taiwanish.


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> It's understandable but extremely Taiwanish.


_可以聽看看我怎麼說。_
I feel hard to understand and would treat it as unacceptable.


----------



## Skatinginbc

《汉典》看 kàn〈助〉"看怎么样” 的省略，用在动词或动词结构的后面，表示试一试

XX看 = XX看怎麼樣
聽聽看 = 聽聽看怎麼樣; 聽一聽, 然後看怎麼樣 (e.g., 喜不喜歡).
說說看 = 說說看怎麼樣: (1) 說一說, 然後看怎麼樣 (e.g., 好不好, 回饋如何); (2) 說說你看怎麼樣, 說說自己的看法, 放膽說想說的.

《禁区猎人》小子， 你说说看， 你有什么主意？==> 放膽說說.
“你倒是说说看谁漂亮” ==> 說說看法.
《文学城.论坛.时事述评》说说看，你什么东西卖了高价。==> 說說想說的
《来说说看》培养青少年 “阳刚之气”，防止男性“女性化”，你怎么看？==> 說說看法
这个视频中有你的媳妇吗？评论，说说看吧. ==> 說說看法.
老司机说说看，这种情况该不该礼让？==> 說說看法.

Likewise,
報報看 = 報報自己的看法 ==> 《新聞報報看》這個節目必定摻有評論和個人看法.


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> _可以聽看看我怎麼說。_
> I feel hard to understand and would treat it as unacceptable.


----关于这个问题我有个想法。
----说看看。 is fine by me


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> But 听看看 does not work in Mainland China...


Just to let you know, '聽聽看' is still the commoner of the two. It seems like that we are permissive.  (By '_we_', I meant we Taiwanese people, and by '_permissive_', I meant so in this regard.)

By the way, I guess that '檢查看看', '商量看看' and '爭取看看' work in the mainland too.


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> ----关于这个问题我有个想法。
> ----说看看。 is fine by me


May I ask which region are you from?
I can only accept: 说出来看看, 说来看看 or maybe 说说看看.


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> May I ask which region are you from?
> I can only accept: 说出来看看, 说来看看 or maybe 说说看看.


I lived in Hangzhou for 20 years, Chengdu for 10 years and Beijing for 4 years. 
I don't really think this is a dialect thing though.


----------



## Skatinginbc

聽看看 (試著聽, e.g., 嘗試按捺性子去聽) ≠ 聽聽看 (試聽, e.g., 聽一下看喜不喜歡).


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 聽看看 (試著聽, e.g., 嘗試按捺性子去聽) ≠ 聽聽看 (試聽, e.g., 聽一下看喜不喜歡).


I don't see much of a difference between '聽聽看' and '聽看看'. We may use them interchangeably in reality anyway. (Consider this scenario: '你別急著拒絕嘛! 耐著性子聽三分鐘, 三分鐘後要真不喜歡, 再拒絕也不遲.')


----------



## ovaltine888

SuperXW said:


> May I ask which region are you from?
> I can only accept: 说出来看看, 说来看看 or maybe 说说看看.


I prefer 说来听听


----------

